# dido



## polly (Feb 6, 2007)

DIDO, when ifirst saw you it was love at first sight, you had that cheeky glint inyour eye. the breeder said your ears were to big and your body to longand in that moment i was smitten, i would love you no matter what. Youwere a cheeky little monster, my bunny with attitude. you loved tosunbathe but not as much as watching the telly, my sci fi bun! i hopeyou have gone to be with snowie my ying yang bunnies together again. Imlost without you you were my comfort blanket when i was low, so manythings make me think of you.


----------



## TinysMom (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. I'm sure your little girl knew she was loved.

Peg


----------



## Pipp (Feb 6, 2007)

:sad:


----------



## Greta (Feb 7, 2007)

Binky free, little Dido. :rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## ahri22 (Feb 8, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss 

I just lost my bun too, and I know how it feels...

Your Dido sounds like she was a very precious bun, and I'm sure she knew how loved she was!

Fiona


----------



## Michaela (Feb 8, 2007)

:tears2:

:kiss:


----------



## missyscove (Feb 9, 2007)

ink iris:


----------



## polly (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, it is dido i have set as my avatarbut i have also posted a pic of him and his partner snowie who alsopassed last year in my new bit. I keep having a wee cry butat least he is not suffering any more i always find it easier if theygo quick but dido had head tilt and it was his second bout i wish i hadfound this forum when he was not well as the info in the infirmary isreally good i think america has a lot more technologie it is reallyhard and expensive to get scans here


----------



## ahri22 (Feb 10, 2007)

I also wish I'd found this forum before we lostLittle Hoppy Hoppy. He died of Gastro Intestinal Stasis, and if I'dread the info here first, I probably would have had a better idea ofhow to treat him! (It kills me that I didn't do more the night I foundit...simply because I didn't know what to do...)

I took him to the vet and followed the vet's advice, but now I wish I'dasked for an X-ray, in case he had a blockage...which is quite likelyas he didn't seem too sick, and if it had been just stasis without ablockage, I'd think the vet's treatment would have healed him.

Anyway, I know so much more now, and also know that if I hadn't lost mylittle guy and come looking for a place I could share my feelings, Iwouldn't know as much about bunnies as I do now! When I get morebunnies, I'll be more informed, and hopefully I'll be able to prevent atragedy like this happening again.

It was two weeks ago today that I lost him and it still hurts so much 

Fiona


----------



## polly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi fiona im really sorry for your loss. its ahard thing that bunnies are so small and if only they could talk. atleast vets are a bit more up to date with bunns now there is such abetter chance for small animals. and although its not much comfortevery time something happens you file it for future ref. i have learnta lot in the 7 yrs i have had rabbits for


----------



## polly (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi i hope this works i have attached a picture of Dido


----------



## Pipp (Mar 11, 2007)

Dido's a little Pipp bunny. :cry1:So sorry, Polly. (I can't imagine losing Pipp). 

And not to hijack Polly and Dido's thread, but Fiona, I read your post,and you did everything you should have and then some -- even more thanthe Vet told you to do. Your instincts were great.Doubt anyone here could have done better. Sometimesits hard to know what works and what doesn't until it's toolate. 

sas :hug1


----------



## polly (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah he was gorgeous, a bad looking nethie asstandards go but a brilliant friend, and as he was my first bunny hewas really special, I had one of my other bunnies on the bed the othernight and had a little cry as it seems funny not to see Dido watchingthe telly in his fave spot. it still gets me and he's never far from mythoughts.


----------

